# protective sheets for pre-sliced cakes



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

I have been looking for quite sometime for paper used to place between pre-sliced cakes to protect the outside of each slice. Sometimes I see this paper is decorative, other times it's plain. I prefer something decorative (such as a scalloped edge, for instance). I've also seen this type of paper used for holding individual brownies. The brownie or cake slice rests in the paper which comes up around the edge to protect the sides.

I've not been able to find a supplier on-line for these individual "cake piece" sheets.

Does anyone know what is normally used? Is this a product that can be ordered somewhere? If not, does someone have a "home-made" solution that works? I've tried grease proof paper cut up from larger sheets, but this doesn't stick well to the sides of the sliced pieces, nor does parchment. Besides, taking time to cut out my own is too time consuming.

Any thoughts on what's out there?

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Zach,
Try this site. http://www.bakers-exchange.com/articles/2001/july.html. It's something new that I found on Google. Maybe it'll work. You never know eh?
Later,


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

We've always just used deli patty paper, should be able to get it at a resturant supply store. It is not decorative, however.


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Zach,
I've searched hi and lo for something online. I've even called a few suppliers to see if they have anything. I've even asked this one site online "Ask the Pastry Chef." I finally called a bakery close by home. They said that they buy deli patty paper from Cash n Carry and cut it to size. So, Erik it looks like you're solution seems best. 

I was wondering however if you could bake the separations into the pie or cake? Say use puff pastry dough to establish a cut line. Then cut between the slices of dough. That way you won't have slices sticking to each other.
What do you think?


----------



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you're solution is probably best - cut pastry paper. More economical, too. About baking into the product, I think that will cause more frustration than address the solution that the bakery paper will readily address.

Zach


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

zrtownsend,
Sorry I missed this post. The best place to purchase if from FoodTools. They make the manual and electric cutters. Their cutters automatically place a sheet. They sell the dividers. They have proven to be the best for they are made for what you're looking for. I think we actually order online with them on their own site. Look up food tools. If you don't fond it, PM me and I can get the info from one of the boxes.
Good luck
pan


----------

